# weird stuff in stool



## plutoren12 (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey all. I have recently had weird "stuff" in my stool. It looks like the outer covering of poprcorn kernels. Ok, it's hard to explain. It's kind of like scales, or a covering of some sort and sometimes its light brown or can be dark orange/red (but very dull) colored. It's almost like pieces of my intestine maybe? It's always on the TP after I wipe and I wanna nkow what it is. DOES ANYONE know what im talking about, or am i messed up?


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey there Michigander! Wish I could tell ya what it is. Is this a new development or something you have been seeing for some time? I take it you aren't eating popcorn, eh? Have you asked your doctor about it?


----------



## tylersmommi (Dec 3, 2001)

Hi, It kind of sounds to me like maybe it is mucus...When I have that..mine looks like your interstine, and also maybe like shredded kleenex lol Sorry to get sooooo graphic.....How long have you had this?? Is there any blood ever?


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

I agree with tylersmommi! It must be mucus. We are always sluffing mucus from our large intestine but don't notice it unless we have the big D consistently. Sometimes, that is all we have in the way of a B.M.! Strange, huh?


----------



## plutoren12 (Nov 1, 2002)

Yeah, looking like insides of ur intestine or kleenex shreds is a good description. So, ya think its mucous eh? Well, you're probably right. Now my question is, what is causing me to have Mucous in my stool? does this = colon cancer?P.S. I've had it for a few months now


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Naah, not likely...its caused by irritation..or so I have been told.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Your colon is a lot like your nose.Both are lined with cells that produce mucus to lubricate and protect the cells lining the nose/colon.When either is "unhappy" it makes much more mucus. Excessive mucus is not listed as a sign of colon cancer. Blood in the stool is usually the first noticable sign of colon cancer. Colon cancer is rare in people under 50 with normal polyp production. If you have tons of polyps when you are young then you are at higher risk.K.


----------



## pharman (Nov 10, 2002)

hey look, I do not have thst stuff in my stool, but there are undigested foods in there. As a matter of fact I once took a pill called ALLEGRA_D and it eneded up inmy stool!!! does this happen to anybody?


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Tavist D came out whole for me, but it was the only pill ever to do that (and I have taken quite a few pills).


----------



## plutoren12 (Nov 1, 2002)

Yeah, I had blood in my stool once that was noticeable. It was after being somewhat constipated and waas bright red but was mixed within it not on the outside and i haven't seen it since. Ive been having this scaly looking shredded kleenex/intestine looking stuff for like 1 month or so now. ANY IDEAS ANYONE?


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Plutoren,I had something similar come out of me one time-it was like a membrane.







Scared me to death. I have no idea what it was, and it's never happened again.


----------



## plutoren12 (Nov 1, 2002)

Yeah well it's been coming out of me for a while now. About a month I'd say. It's scary, but I dunno. THere's nothing I can do. I'm in the middle of taking an FOBT for my doc and then she said icould have a colonscopy, so as of now, I DEAL. I'm not dead yet







I think it might be dried up mucus? WHo knows.


----------



## Catherynjane (Nov 13, 2002)

I know what your talking about when you say "scaly" I've seen that attached to my stool as well - Its somewhat translucent - even worse is when its lots of mucous - I am amazed each time I go because it constently looks like a combination of egg yolk and ham gell with stool mixed in if I'm lucky - sorry folks - what a bogus disorder this is - I am a combo of C & D -- 3+ years - started after 1st child -


----------



## plutoren12 (Nov 1, 2002)

Glad to know someone knows what I'm talking about when I say scaly. Like there will be "scaley stuff" on the TP alomst every time after mild Diarrhea. It is transluscent and this is gross but when u touch it, it feels like the covering of a popcorn kernel or like a skin of an applke or some covering like that. DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET RID OF THIS PROBLEM? or what causes it? is that scaly stuff mucus?


----------



## plutoren12 (Nov 1, 2002)

aHHHHHHHH.. This morning SUCKEd. I Had diarrhea, and all that came out was like shredded pieces of "kleenex" but they werent white. It was like clear, yellowish, or even reddish but not BLOOD RED. Also, I had the membrane pieces going to. There is somethign seriously wrong here. By the way, a couple of the sshreds looked almost reallly dark brown to black. Is that hidden blood


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

The only way to put your mind at ease over this may be to have a stool sample tested with your doc. It does wonders for peace of mind. For me, anyway. I thought I had a parasite. I did have bleeding, but the stool sample said it wasn't in the stool so it was either a fissure or hemmie. I have had the shredded kleenex thing before and sometimes feel like I "go" but only see the "kleenex" in the toilet. I'm glad to see your post, Ce Ce.Laurie


----------

